# Australian help



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I know there are a few Australians on here so I was curious if any of you have any info on the quarantine/import of goats to Australia? Any info would be great. I know I can't take my snake but I can't find solid info on ruminant import yet. My family is thinking we may possibly have Australia on the agenda. Its just something everyone has been talking about. My brother(26 years old) defiantly wants to move there and knows some people from there and has friends who have visited but I myself have never even been there. It scares be quite a bit to think about moving country. Especially one that uses different measurements and other things I'm so not used to here in America. I've moved all over the US but another country is something different. I'm just trying to get as much info as possible just in case.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

'Course you know you'll go from being "hey Girl" to "hey Sheila"? 

Bob


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I know we have one or two on here that may reply but if you let me know what you want to know I can message my friend over there. She doesn't have goats but can probably tell us where to find the info at. I do know that shipping horses over there is very hard but no idea on other animals.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

DDFN said:


> I know we have one or two on here that may reply but if you let me know what you want to know I can message my friend over there. She doesn't have goats but can probably tell us where to find the info at. I do know that shipping horses over there is very hard but no idea on other animals.


I wanted to know how long they have to be in quarantine, what paperwork I need for the vet, prices on it and how long will customs take? Plus any other info that might be of use. I don't know if we are even moving there but I wanted to know what I would get myself into if I was. I found one that says

I know its hell to get horses through due to the Equine Influenza that broke out but I don't know about goats. I found a page which said it would be $25 a day per ruminant but it didn't tell me how long they need to stay.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm almost positive you won't be able to import your goats to Austrailia. We were following a members attempt to get some seman imported from the USA, and it finally turned out to be impossible. It's one of those "if you are worried about the cost, you probably can't afford it", kind of things. 

I was talking to a fellow the other day about their move to Ecuador, we were talking about the requirements to move there and he mentioned Austrailia. Basically, you have to have a job already before you can get a work visa. If you are retired you have to have at least $20,000. of income/year, documented. Of course, that is just an informal chat so I can't verify that...:scratch: Maybe Keren will come and have more info for you.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm also sure you can not import goats/ruminants. I know camels can not be imported to the US from Australia. If you have to jump through hoops to get semen over there, I would assume that getting a live animal would be nearly impossible. I actually think the member who was trying to get semen there said they were trying to get the semen because they couldn't get a live animal imported to Australia. The cost would be extraordinary. The vet here was getting health papers ready for a horse to go into quarantine to go to Australia. Just the paperwork and quarantine for the US was going to cost about $20,000. Add in the cost of flying them over there and more quarantine, it is much easier to sell the goats here and buy some in Australia.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm not willing to sell them or at least not Dante and Beep. They are family. I know horses are allot more than goats but I just can't find any real numbers they only say things like vet $40, registration $20 and $25 a day. I don't know I guess I'll just keep looking. I know I'm moving as soon as the house sells but I don't know where.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

xymenah said:


> I'm not willing to sell them or at least not Dante and Beep. They are family. I know horses are allot more than goats but I just can't find any real numbers they only say things like vet $40, registration $20 and $25 a day. I don't know I guess I'll just keep looking. I know I'm moving as soon as the house sells but I don't know where.


I understand. I know that if I had to move across the country I would pay to bring Patti with me. There are pets, and there are family.

Best of luck with your search. :thumb:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Beep has gone from North Carolina to Mississippi then we moved from Mississippi to Arizona. I have had her since she was two weeks old and she is now closing in on five years old. My mom wants to move to Texas, my brother Australia and my dad North Carolina. I'm not sure if I can take my goats to Texas because I don't want my mom to spend too much money on land for room for my goats and I would have to pay her back. It would be hard to find a job. My dad would be moving where I would have literally over a thousand acres to choose where to put my goats for no cost. Then I also already have a job waiting for me there. We were all just bouncing around the Australia idea but I don't know. Maybe some day.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I found this: http://www.animalhealthaustralia.co.../imported-animal-quarantine-and-surveillance/ Second paragraph under "Imported Animal Quarantine and Surveillance" According to that sheep and goats haven't been able to be imported since 1952, unless they come from New Zealand.

I think your best bet would be to stay in the states for now. I know even going to Canada can be difficult with goats/ruminants.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

ptgoats45 said:


> I found this: http://www.animalhealthaustralia.co.../imported-animal-quarantine-and-surveillance/ Second paragraph under "Imported Animal Quarantine and Surveillance" *According to that sheep and goats haven't been able to be imported since 1952, unless they come from New Zealand.
> *
> I think your best bet would be to stay in the states for now. I know even going to Canada can be difficult with goats/ruminants.


Maybe you should take a trip to New Zealand, _then_ import them


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

That might work, but I know if goats go to Canada they have to be tattoo'd somewhere on their body with "USA" to show where they came from...

Another thing I would look into if you do get them there is if you end up moving back to the US, if they can come back with you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Maybe you should take a trip to New Zealand, _then_ import them


 Can't do it New Zealand is Scrapies free. Exporting and importing ruminates and some other animals is pretty much impossible. Even just doing sperm the donor has to be killed and autopsied and it can take up to 10 years to get the sperm out of quarentine. Can you imagine $25.00 a day for 10 years? Just taking a dog to Australia is 6 months Quarentine.

If you want to move to that type of desert area, check it out Puerto Rico is becoming a state, that means free movement and many opportunities for enterprising people. Just a thought for the future.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry I just got a chance to get back with you. My friend just replied the other day and classes have been busy this week.

"I'm not really sure but my advice would be for your friend to contact the Australian Quarantine Service (part of our Department of Agriculture). They look after the regulations for importing animals into the country.
http://www.daff.gov.au/aqis/about/contact
This page might also have some useful links/info: http://www.daff.gov.au/aqis/import/live-animals
Hope that helps!"

This should be a good place to find every thing you want to know.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have been on that site for hours lol. My brain hurts. I think I have enough info for right now.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I found a sheep book that says that Australia and New Zealand are the only two countries that are OPP and Scrapie free. Probably why they don't allow ruminants from other countries to be imported.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry I never saw this (you should have sent me a PM)

You absolutely CANNOT bring your goats to Australia. Nope, nada, never. I couldnt even bring mine with me when I moved from east coast to west coast of the country. 

That being said, Australia is awesome and you should definitely come and live here 

And goathiker ... the whole country isnt a "desert type environment"


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

keren said:


> Sorry I never saw this (you should have sent me a PM)
> 
> You absolutely CANNOT bring your goats to Australia. Nope, nada, never. I couldnt even bring mine with me when I moved from east coast to west coast of the country.
> 
> ...


That's what I came to the conclusion of. If I did I would like to be closer to the alps. I'm looking to get away from the desert. From what I was looking at an area around Canberra to Albury.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hee hee - thats basically where I grew up! Canberra is lovely, but cold! Some of the outskirts there will even get a tiny bit of snow during winter. Good rainfall, slightly hilly country. Not sure what rent/house prices are like but theres a lot of land and small farms where you could keep goats and be within easy commuting distance to Canberra for work opportunities. Albury is also really nice - though a bit hotter and drier in summer than Canberra, definitely not desert lol. Albury is a large rural town unlike Canberra which is a large capital city. I grew up in a tiny town of about 50 people called Yerong Creek in between Albury and Wagga Wagga. Victoria is beautiful, lush and green. Tasmania is beautiful too, though not a lot of job opportunities there at the moment, we would love to move there but cant if work is gonna be a problem. I'm currently in Perth, waaaaay over the other side of the country, and I just love it. Its coastal, so even though Western Australia is sort of stereotyped as arid and desert country, and the majority of it is, around Perth and down south in Margaret River its a beautiful lush environment. Heaps of rainfall (though not this year), much like Albury-Wodonga area but a bit flatter. Go about 1.5 hrs east of perth though and you are in the wheatbelt and that is definitely arid. The further towards the middle of the country you go, the tougher it gets. I cannot believe some people (very very small number) live out there. Here in Perth, the two things I miss living here now are hills, and snowfields. 

Sorry I'll stop rambling now. Come live in Australia!


----------

